

Ask HN: I want to start developing mobile apps.Any tips? - Vejita00

I live in SouthEast Europe(Balkan),graduated Computer Science and I work at local software company.I earn about 670$ a month [which sucks :) ].But that is the current situation in my country( average salary is 540$).I work 8 hours a day,5 days a week.<p>I read here about developing apps for iOS and Android and I would like to learn more about it.
How to start?
What tools should I download?
What programming language should I learn?
iOS or Android?
I never did any app developing so any help would be appreciated.<p>Thanks for any advice.
Live long and prosper:)<p>PS.I would be glad to answer any questions you might have about me.
======
aw4y
IOS and Android are so different, so if you wanna start, make your choice! If
you like/use java try Android, IOS is on Objective-C. Also, for IOS you need a
mac for development SDK, for Android any os is supported.

and then search for tutorial and quick starts, the net is full :)

enjoy!

~~~
Vejita00
Thanks, I dont have mac,and I have little experience in Java so I guess
Android is the way:)

------
japhyr
How important is it to be able to try out your apps on your own phone?

What is the minimum financial investment to try your hand at Android
development? My understanding is, there's no cost to start developing, but
there's some cost involved in getting your app hosted. Is that accurate?

~~~
metachris
Yes, to submit an app to the Android Market, you need an Android developer
account which costs an initial one-time-fee of $20.

------
bazookaBen
try using Appcelerator Titanium. Code in Javascript, deploy on iOS + Android.
They have enough tutorials on the site for free.

are you into apps or games?

~~~
defk
or look at <http://phonegap.com/>

~~~
Vejita00
Thanks, that looks great.

